# Opinion on several spyderco knives?



## sailingdog (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am looking to buy a spyderco knife from knivesplus.com.
Someone at photon fest 11 had a Tenacious, and it looks like a great knife for the money. I am also considering the Cara Cara.
Can someone offer me their opinion? I'd like it to:
have a 3.5 - 4.5 inch blade
cost less than $40 (on knivesplus)
be available in part-serrated
open and close easily.
This will be my second knife (I have a Gerber Paraframe.) I would like it to be a spyderco, but any make is ok with me as long as it is affordable and sturdy.

Also, could someone point me to an in-depth article that explains the common types of blade locking mechanisms?

Thanks!
-sailingdog


----------



## iTorch (Nov 6, 2008)

Spyderco has its own forum and there is another site bladeforums-you should be able to find lots of stuff on spydies there - but the quick answer is thet spyderco make some cheap and some expensive knives, all of them are good-some are very good, none of them are bad, they are good bang for your buck.
However your budget is rather low...still look at the endura4, probably about the right size, and it comes in serrated or plain edges.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 14, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking to buy a spyderco knife from knivesplus.com.
> Someone at photon fest 11 had a Tenacious, and it looks like a great knife for the money. I am also considering the Cara Cara.
> Can someone offer me their opinion? I'd like it to:
> ...


The best utility Spyderco ever made, is probably the Caly 3. You can get one here for several dollars less than MRSP:

http://www.knifesupply.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=SC113GP


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't have time to check, but Lighthound had the CaraCara w/G10 scales for about $20 not too long ago. That is a great knife for the money. The CC w/stainless scales is pretty heavy.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your input!
After much consideration, I settled on the Spyderco Tenacious and the sharpmaker. First of all, it looks like a better size and weight for edc than the Cara Cara. Second, I got a chance to try flipping it open and closed at PF 11 and I really like how it feels in my hand. Third, it's within my pricerange. Again, thank you all for your help. I looked around at other knives and other brands, but this still looks like the knife for me.

As for the sharpmaker, it seems to be very highly recommended and I need a good sharpener for mine and our kitchen knives (my dad is paying for it, in exchange for a constant supply of sharp kitchen knives. =D)

I have one question concerning the tri-angle sharpmaker. How often do the stones need to be replaced under normal conditions?


Gratefully,
sailingdog


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 18, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Thank you all for your input!
> After much consideration, I settled on the Spyderco Tenacious and the sharpmaker. First of all, it looks like a better size and weight for edc than the Cara Cara. Second, I got a chance to try flipping it open and closed at PF 11 and I really like how it feels in my hand. Third, it's within my pricerange. Again, thank you all for your help. I looked around at other knives and other brands, but this still looks like the knife for me.
> 
> As for the sharpmaker, it seems to be very highly recommended and I need a good sharpener for mine and our kitchen knives (my dad is paying for it, in exchange for a constant supply of sharp kitchen knives. =D)
> ...





> How often do the stones need to be replaced under normal conditions?



Basically, never. (unless you intend to sharpen Depleted Uranium).


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 18, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Thank you all for your input!
> After much consideration, I settled on the Spyderco Tenacious and the sharpmaker. First of all, it looks like a better size and weight for edc than the Cara Cara. Second, I got a chance to try flipping it open and closed at PF 11 and I really like how it feels in my hand. Third, it's within my pricerange. Again, thank you all for your help. I looked around at other knives and other brands, but this still looks like the knife for me.
> 
> As for the sharpmaker, it seems to be very highly recommended and I need a good sharpener for mine and our kitchen knives (my dad is paying for it, in exchange for a constant supply of sharp kitchen knives. =D)
> ...


 
sailingdog, excellent choice of knife and sharpener!


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Basically, never. (unless you intend to sharpen Depleted Uranium).



I think some steel like S90V, M4 with high carbide content can damage them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 19, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I think some steel like S90V, M4 with high carbide content can damage them.


High-alumina ceramics are still quite a bit harder than the hardest steels.

No, you cannot damage them, you will wear them out throughout the years. But it takes a lot time for that.... The same happen with Diamond stones too or any other type of surface used to sharpen.


----------



## carrot (Nov 19, 2008)

By the way, I'd recommend against combo-edge because it is harder to sharpen. As long as you're getting a Sharpmaker it's not like you'll be sharpening as infrequently as comboedge is designed for.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear the sharpener I ordered will last as long as i promised my parents it would. =D
And, I think a combo edge suits me well because as it is my only decent knife, I will have time to sharpen it (and I think I will enjoy it, based on my past experience with knife sharpening.) Also, I think it's usefulness outweighs it's detriments.

I can't wait till it comes!
(now I know how my brother feels about flashlights...)

Thanks all,
sailingdog


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 20, 2008)

Saildog, you're one of the few folks that would have a real use for a combo edge. An old commercial fishermans' rule is to never get on a boat without a knife that can be deployed with one hand. And it shold be one that can easily cut nets, lines and ropes in an emergency.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 20, 2008)

That's one of the reasons I chose it.
I have been looking at the Byrd Cara Cara serrated rescue knife too, as one I could keep in my PFD. The sheepfoot blade and serration I think would make it well suited to sailing (and to a lesser extent paddling), because it doesn't have a sharp point, and it cuts rope well.

-sailingdog

PS - I find myself looking out the window for UPS several times a minute...
:shrug:


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 20, 2008)

The CC would be an excellent choice. Great dollar value. But it is big and heavy (unless you get the G-10 scales). I edc the Spyd Salt1 90% of the time and generally have a regular Salt when on a boat (both with yellow scales). I prefer PE's - if they're really sharp they'll cut anything the CE's will and just as easily - but most people don't have or take the time to maintain their knives.

The blunt tip knives are much preferred when rafting. A guide once freaked when he saw me using my Salt1. But the only knife he had was a dull River Shorty clone and that's pretty much useless. And of the other 5 people in the raft, my wife and I were the only ones with knives. The other tourists were amazed that we'd brought knives, whistles and lights.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite serrated knife, is the *Spyderco Harpy* in VG-10. If you're going to get a serrated, then get a Spyderco. Those guys know darn well how to make a mean serrated blade.


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 20, 2008)

Ditto on the SpyderEdge. I've got one of the original Clipits -from the late 70's and it's an awesome piece of work.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 21, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> High-alumina ceramics are still quite a bit harder than the hardest steels.
> 
> No, you cannot damage them, you will wear them out throughout the years. But it takes a lot time for that.... The same happen with Diamond stones too or any other type of surface used to sharpen.



But carbides are harder than aluminum oxide, and some steels have over 10% carbide content. Diamond stone is not a problem since it's harder than carbide.



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> My favorite serrated knife, is the *Spyderco Harpy* in VG-10. If you're going to get a serrated, then get a Spyderco. Those guys know darn well how to make a mean serrated blade.


I'd take tasman salt over harpy. Less weight, grippier, non-rustable, and almost as good steel performance.


----------



## tricker (Nov 22, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Basically, never. (unless you intend to sharpen Depleted Uranium).



not true....be forewarned when you carry around the sharpmaker kit to hold the bottom....my top came un-snapped when walking across the kitchen and both white stones where obliterated by the tile.....but other than that will out-last you


----------



## cyberspyder (Nov 22, 2008)

The Cara Cara is getting phased out...Sal has new Byrd models coming out.


----------



## carrot (Nov 22, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> The Cara Cara is getting phased out...Sal has new Byrd models coming out.


Where'd you get this tidbit? I always thought the Meadowlark and CC were the best of the Byrds, plus the Rescue versions are new for this year.


----------



## cyberspyder (Nov 22, 2008)

This is just the beginning:



TazKristi said:


> It's that time of year again. Below are the SKUs that we are discontinuing. These models will not be part of our line for 2009.
> 
> BY11P - Finch SS PlainEdge
> BY11S - Finch SS SerratedEdge
> ...



Brendan


----------



## carrot (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, for some reason I missed this the first go-around.


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you all!
My knife came on Tuesday. Sorry I have delayed in posting, but I wanted to share some pictures and had to figure Picasa out so you could see them. 

There are not words to express my elation!!
I absolutely love the knife, and have put the sharpmaker to good use making EVERYTHING we own sharp. They are both totally awesome!!!
Anyway, here are some pics:









Shiny....
















Whose Fenix is that?!








Man, that's a nice paracord lanyard...

Thank you all! I have learned a lot. :thanks:


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh shoot.
Any idea how I can make the pictures show up?
The album is public.
Anyway, here is the link:
http://picasaweb.google.com/sailingdog6/SpydercoTenaciousShots#


----------



## cl0123 (Nov 27, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Oh shoot.
> Any idea how I can make the pictures show up?
> The album is public.
> Anyway, here is the link:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/sailingdog6/SpydercoTenaciousShots#



From *sailingdog*'s album

















Nice images!

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Nov 28, 2008)

Good job on the pics sailingdog, enjoy the Tenacious!


----------



## sailingdog (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!
But...
Looks like the fenix pic was too wide? That stinks. Well, you can see it at the link.


----------

